# Greene County club needs a few good members



## bmhayes (Jul 18, 2012)

We have 400 ac with lots of deer and turkey and other game. Beautiful land with lots of diversity. It has a large creek right thru the middle with hardwoods all along it, some thick bedding area, some pines and about a 60 ac field. There is a small shack at camp that we use as a clubhouse, some people do stay in there but you can put your camper there as well. We do have power but no water currently. We are going to work on getting running water set up this year.We are looking for 2-3 members at $600 per member. The cost of the membership covers the member and immediate family's hunting rights year round, power at camp, and seed, fertilizer, and fuel for the food plots.  Only 4 bucks taken over the last 4 years.  We have been very careful with our herd and think that it is going to pay off.  Please PM me if you would like to come out and take a look. Thanks


----------



## Scabman (Jul 20, 2012)

how close to lake ocoone are you?


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 21, 2012)

Depends on what part of the lake you want. 10 to 15 mins


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for showing me around Brandon. You have a beautiful piece of land! I'll be in touch soon. 

If y'all are interested in an excellent deer lease, low number of members, and great people you should be all over this!


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks victor.


----------



## Scabman (Jul 24, 2012)

What part of the lake are you close to. I don't have a preference to where on the lake just trying to get an idea in relation to the lake where the club is. I may be interested  in joining.


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 24, 2012)

We are just a few miles east of greensboro almost between siloam and union point. So about 10 mins to the redlands, 15 to granite shoals, or a little ov er 20 to the 44 bridge. Give me a call if you want to come take a look. 706-255-8301


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 26, 2012)

I will be out there all afternoon tomorrow working and showing a few people around if anyone wants to come take a look.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 26, 2012)

If you are between siloam and union point wouldnt you be east of gboro?


----------



## bmhayes (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes sorry. I meant a few miles east of greensboro.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I thought we were full but I have 1 guy that is wanting to get out. I will be at the club all weekend if anyone wants to come take a look.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 23, 2012)

Still need to find 1 more. This is a great piece of land with a good laid back group of guys.


----------



## jsmis (Aug 23, 2012)

*greene county club*

very nice club and group of guys


----------



## bmhayes (Sep 3, 2012)

Still need 1 member, could take 2 if we have 2 that want to stay together. I am available all week to show people.


----------



## bshort05 (Oct 20, 2012)

Are there still any openings?  Trying to find a good place to hunt?


----------



## ratimux (Oct 22, 2012)

Interested - do you still have openings?


----------



## reno (Nov 1, 2012)

Still have any spots. It would be for two


----------



## Lineslider (Nov 9, 2012)

I would love to join please write me and let me know if we have any openings.  Lineslider10@gmail.com


----------



## abkwwl (Jan 14, 2013)

Any openings for 2013-2014? Please email me abkwwl@windstream.net.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Jan 21, 2013)

PM sent


----------

